# Another hack on Sony.



## NyaaCat (May 6, 2011)

I heard from CNN that the Hackers are going to Hack Sony this weekend...AGAIN!
Wait to beat a Dead horse!
RIP PS3
Good thing i have one but never play it.
Thats why i have a Wii and Xbox 360.
People respect Microsoft because most people use computers made by them
and
Aw who really give a hoot about the Wii to hack it.

Edit:And the Hackers are going to be releasing the Personal information of PSN users
Addresses,Credit card info,All that good stuff.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2011)

Sucks to be them


----------



## MasterC (May 6, 2011)

For some reason I got an E-mail about that.


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2011)

Hacking is wrong, kids.


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2011)

/facepalm, I just bought a PS3 a month ago.


----------



## NyaaCat (May 7, 2011)

Have fun with your New Ps3
Oh.


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2011)

It's all good, I have an Xbox and a wii.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 7, 2011)

NyaaCat said:


> I heard from CNN that the Hackers are going to Hack Sony this weekend...AGAIN!
> Wait to beat a Dead horse!
> RIP PS3
> Good thing i have one but never play it.
> ...


 
Don't believe everything you hear. Besides, if this were true, Sony would be doing something about it right away.


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2011)

Sony's out of the race.

Now it's Ninty and Microsoft.
Seeing as Ninty still is coming up with new ideas and I can't really see Microsoft making a new console, Ninty is going to win, with Project Cafe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2011)

"People respect Microsoft." 

XD


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2011)

Early 2012- Nintendo gets huge sales
Late 2012- Sony is out of the video game business
2013- Microsoft is dying, is living by a thread with CoD games
2014- Microsoft is out of the video game business, only Ninty is left and now that the other 3rd party developers only have one choice, Nintendo now sells most games that relied on Microsoft and Sony
2015- Nintendo is one of the world's richest companies

Just watch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Early 2012- Nintendo gets huge sales
> Late 2012- Sony is out of the video game business
> 2013- Microsoft is dying, is living by a thread with CoD games
> 2014- Microsoft is out of the video game business, only Ninty is left and now that the other 3rd party developers only have one choice, Nintendo now sells most games that relied on Microsoft and Sony
> ...


 
Sony systems don't thrive on the PSN. >.>
I kind of doubt this will happen anyways, considering Sony has torn down the PSN and is rebuilding it before the put it back onto the network. There's nothing for them to hack.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Early 2012- Nintendo gets huge sales
> Late 2012- Sony is out of the video game business
> 2013- Microsoft is dying, is living by a thread with CoD games
> 2014- Microsoft is out of the video game business, only Ninty is left and now that the other 3rd party developers only have one choice, Nintendo now sells most games that relied on Microsoft and Sony
> ...


 LOL
NINTENDO BEING ON TOP OF ANYONE
LOL

only race they had was handheld, otherwise they've lost at this point.  wii was too big a flop to ignore.

microsoft/sony can cook up just as innovative/creative things, given two or so years to add-onto their system.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 7, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Early 2012- Nintendo gets huge sales
> Late 2012- Sony is out of the video game business
> 2013- Microsoft is dying, is living by a thread with CoD games
> 2014- Microsoft is out of the video game business, only Ninty is left and now that the other 3rd party developers only have one choice, Nintendo now sells most games that relied on Microsoft and Sony
> ...


 
Theres a bit of a spelling mistake 
Valve Not Nintendo


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Theres a bit of a spelling mistake
> Valve Not Nintendo


 
And that's why I didn't include it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> <b>Sony systems don't thrive on the PSN. >.></b>
> I kind of doubt this will happen anyways, considering Sony has torn down the PSN and is rebuilding it before the put it back onto the network. There's nothing for them to hack.


 
Late, I know, but still. The most disgruntled customers are the shooter jockeys really. I have no problem with this. Address? PO Box. Phone? Doesn't work half the time(thanks Vonage). Credit cards? Bwhaha. I've got a backlog of single player games and some trophies to hunt, don't bother me a bit. Plus, I could always give my Wii a little love.


----------



## Elliot (May 9, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Early 2012- Nintendo gets huge sales
> Late 2012- Sony is out of the video game business
> 2013- Microsoft is dying, is living by a thread with CoD games
> 2014- Microsoft is out of the video game business, only Ninty is left and now that the other 3rd party developers only have one choice, Nintendo now sells most games that relied on Microsoft and Sony
> ...


 
Even though Nintendo is getting Project Cafe, Microsoft would improve learning from Project Cafe, therefore creating a better system, etc with other companies.


----------



## NyaaCat (May 9, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Sony's out of the race.
> 
> Now it's Ninty and Microsoft.
> Seeing as Ninty still is coming up with new ideas and I can't really see Microsoft making a new console, Ninty is going to win, with Project Cafe.


 
There already coming up with ideas for there next console braham.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Late, I know, but still. The most disgruntled customers are the shooter jockeys really. I have no problem with this. Address? PO Box. Phone? Doesn't work half the time(thanks Vonage). Credit cards? Bwhaha. I've got a backlog of single player games and some trophies to hunt, don't bother me a bit. Plus, I could always give my Wii a little love.


 
You're not the only one that needs start playing Nintendo again.


----------



## Ricano (May 9, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> You're not the only one that needs to give their Wii some attention.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2011)

NyaaCat said:


> There already coming up with ideas for there next console braham.


 
Everyone's already got their next next console in mind. It'll probably always be that way.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 10, 2011)

Ricano said:


>


 
Really? Must you be immature?


----------



## Ricano (May 10, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Really? Must you be immature?


 
Yup.


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Really? Must you be immature?


 


Ricano said:


> Yup.


 
Lol ^


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2011)

Guys I heard that super secret hackers from 4chan are gonna hack PSN and steal our credit cards? Fox News told me!


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Guys I heard that super secret hackers from 4chan are gonna hack PSN and steal our credit cards? Fox News told me!


 
I hope your sarcastic.


----------



## Ricano (May 12, 2011)

Brad said:


> I hope your sarcastic.


Anything with "Fox news" in it, cannot be serious.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Anything with "Fox news" in it, cannot be serious.


 
Or CNN.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 13, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Hacking is wrong, kids.


 i would like this to be fixed.

Cracking is wrong, kids.

hacking isn't wrong by default, it's only wrong in context of what you're hacking into.  hacking is perfectly okay if you're trying to learn something.


----------

